# Subwoofer placement



## Musickidd123 (Jan 12, 2016)

I have a Logitech z623 system in my bedroom of which i use for listening to music/ tv/ films and games. Im enquiring about the best position for the 7" subwoofer for optimal output and depth. The subwoofer is facing the sofa currently and has a port on the left tuned to around 35/36hz. Previously the subwoofer was loaded in the top right hand corner and sounded good, when you sat in the bottom right corner where there used to be a bed, however the room had to be changed around, but the subwoofers current position does not sound anywhere near as loud/deep as it used to. What would be the best position for it be? and would building a corner using wood on the side of the table be beneficial? (picture is linked to thread)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

corner placement will usually boost the output somewhat called corner loading however it can also make it sound boomy. In reality you will have to try some different positions and see what sounds best as every room will be different. Furniture, carpet walls ceiling and even room shape will have an effect on how it sounds.

Some will recommend a "crawl test" place the sub where you usually sit and crawl around the outside of the room and listen to where it sounds best (place the sub there). This can yield good results.


----------



## MikeTz (Jan 14, 2016)

Tony is correct that the room acoustics of a square/rectangular space will produce the maximum subwoofer reinforcement when placed in the corners and the least reinforcement when moved toward the middle of the wall. Start with your sub in the corner and move it incrementally toward the middle of the wall to find the spot you like the best.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Also try all walls, I found the best spot in my room was actually behind the listening position, slightly off-centre.


----------

